# Fire sprinkler mandate is a bad move for state



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2011)

Fire sprinkler mandate is a bad move for state

Published: Thursday, February 03, 2011, 1:01 AM

http://www.pennlive.com/letters/index.ssf/2011/02/fire_sprinkler_mandate_is_a_ba.html

Since the home fire sprinkler mandate went into effect Jan. 1, the issue has received much attention from the media and from consumers who believe that installing sprinklers in their new home should be a choice they make.

This is only the most outrageous piece of a continuing problem, and I urge lawmakers to remove sprinklers from the Pennsylvania Construction Code.

Despite the intent, the international code adoption process is broken and the state process is incomplete.

California and Pennsylvania are the only two states to adopt the sprinkler mandate. Rather than automatic adoption, other states have deliberated on this issue and ultimately have not adopted the sprinkler mandate.

Pennsylvania must decide what is right for us. Only items that have broad consensus, are deliberated upon and take public opinion into account should be adopted into code. There are no checks and balances in the current process and, unfortunately, manufacturers and corporate interest groups are able to exploit this weakness.

Sprinklers are the most prominent example of the broken process. If we don't fix it now, we will continue to have to fight future construction standard mandates that only line the pockets of some corporate entity.

Our legislators need to do what is right for Pennsylvania. This issue needs to be at the top of their agenda in the upcoming session.

MARK McNAUGHTON

President, Home Builders Association

of Metropolitan Harrisburg


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Gee, imagine the home builders being opposed to anything that would require increased safety but might increase the cost of a home.

I'm shocked!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't too surprised when I got to the end........


----------



## Forest (Feb 3, 2011)

You get your wish, House Bill 337 just was introduced yesterday in the Pa. house.So much for protecting life and property.


----------

